# Galaxy S2 T989-Hercules (Tmob) Usb Charging



## androideric

When my galaxy s2 is off and i plug it in to charge it automatically turns on, anyone else having this issue?


----------



## jaredw18

My skyrocket does the same.


----------



## androideric

Good to know it's across models. Just wanted to check, thanks.


----------



## zepe63

androideric said:


> When my galaxy s2 is off and i plug it in to charge it automatically turns on, anyone else having this issue?


Are you using the stock cable and power supply? I had the same issue when using a non-stock charger. Then I read here or on xda that I should try the supplied charger. When using the oem charger, my device stays off and displays the green charging battery.

In case it matters.... I'm still un-rooted and stock.


----------



## androideric

zepe63 said:


> Are you using the stock cable and power supply? I had the same issue when using a non-stock charger. Then I read here or on xda that I should try the supplied charger. When using the oem charger, my device stays off and displays the green charging battery.
> 
> In case it matters.... I'm still un-rooted and stock.


I'm rooted and using the stock cable and power supply.


----------



## jasnn

I actually had this same problem using the stock charger/cable, until I noticed that I had not properly seated the cable into the charger, (the USB port). Once I reseated and made sure it was pushed completely in, my T989 would display normal off/charging behavior. Which is to say, just show the big green battery.


----------



## sulla

jasnn said:


> I noticed that I had not properly seated the cable into the charger, (the USB port). Once I reseated and made sure it was pushed completely in, my T989 would display normal off/charging behavior. Which is to say, just show the big green battery.


Thanks, the same thing was happpening to me. I too didn't have it fully snapped in. Now it works again. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## marcos600RR

androideric said:


> When my galaxy s2 is off and i plug it in to charge it automatically turns on, anyone else having this issue?


Mines was doing that too i solved using my old sgS1 charger also notice bad screen response with stock sgs2 charger conected
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

